# مساعده من الاخوه بخصوص برنامج (Boxford)



## poxy (17 أبريل 2007)

عندى برنامج Boxford وبعد التسطيب عند تشغيل البرنامج بيظهر رسالة بعدم وجود الماكينة علما بأن البرنامج كامل ورقم التسجيل سليم وأريد تشغيله على جهاز فى عدم وجود الماكينة مرفق صوره الوضع
أريد حل لهذه المشكلة وشكرا


----------



## MUSLIM125 (22 أبريل 2007)

لو كنت شارى البرنامج راسل التوكيل الذى اشتريت منه, لو كنت منزل نسخة متكاركة أو بالسيريال من النت, جرب تسطب ويندوز جديد أو جرب تثبت البرنامج على نسخة ويندوز غيرها


----------



## wael10 (8 سبتمبر 2008)

منفضلك ارسل لى الكراك او السيريل للتجربة على *****ى الخاص
waelkamal10***********


----------



## wael10 (8 سبتمبر 2008)

على عنوان ياهههوووو


----------



## gehan11 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم لا اعلم اذا كنت لم تصل للحل الى الان ام لا فرسالتك من سنة ماضية على اي حال 
يبدو ان في ديسك السيريال نمبر خطا ولمعالجة هذا الخطا انسخ ملف اسمه user موجود على ديسك السيريال نمر رقم واحد وضعه في الملف المفرود للبرنامج على الجهاز سوف يعمل باذن الله


----------



## هيثم سوالمه (1 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عندي الحل راسلني وبحللك ياها


----------

